#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Друпон Сангье Ринпоче (Лама Сангье) дарует учения в Киеве 30 июля - 1 августа 2010 г.

## Khonchok Helek

*Друпон Сангье Ринпоче (Лама Сангье) проведет практику "ЧОД" в Киеве 30 июля 2010 года.*

*Друпон Сангье Ринпоче (Лама Сангье) проведет практику секретного тантрического учения "ЧОД" в Киеве 30 июля 2010 года.*
_Приглашаются все желающие._



Сокровищница великой тайны всех Победоносных,
Несравненное и священное учение ЧОД,
Подобно солнцу, встающему на небесах,
Пусть распространится по всей земле!

"Воспринимая всех живых существ как своих родителей, ты вступаешь на путь, упражняя ум в бодхичитте. Чтобы отсечь привязанность к своему «я» и веру в демонов, удались в наводящее ужас место и обоснуйся там, где страшнее всего."

"Прими прибежище, зароди бодхичитгу и взови <к гуру> Осознав, что все объекты нереальны, все представления обманчивы, все вещи пусты, а твое теперешнее восприятие подобно сну или волшебной иллюзии, засыпай в состоянии естественной пустоты, в которой в конечном счете ничего не существует."

_Гуру Падмасамбхава.Наставления Еше Цогял._


Занятие состоится в Йога студии "Мастерская Йога", по адресу ул. Р.Окипной,4а (от ст.м."Левобережная" )

*Время занятий  19.00-21.00*
Рекомендованное пожертвование 50 гривен



*Друпон Сангье Ринпоче (Лама Сангье) проведет практику "Желтого Дзамбалы" в Киеве 31 июля 2010 года.*
_Приглашаются все желающие._

Желтый Дзамбала является проявлением дхьяни-Будды Ратнасамгхавы. Сказано, что когда Будда декламировал Праджня – парамита сутру, в место, где это происходило, пришел один демон с намерением воспрепятствовать этому. В это время Желтый Дзамбхала появился перед Буддой и стал на его защиту. Будда, увидя этот отважный поступок, спросил, хочет ли Желтый Дзамбала стать Защитником учения и спасать живых существ. Дзамбала согласился, и с тех пор стал защитником учения Будды, и приходит на помощь ко всем, кто обращается к нему. Каждый, кто следует буддийскому пути, и у кого есть финансовые или другие проблемы, начав читать мантру Желтого Дзамбалы, получает от него немедленную помощь. Мантра также увеличивает благополучие, мудрость, интеллект и наконец, приводит к просветлению.



Занятие состоится в Йога студии "Мастерская Йога", по адресу ул. Р.Окипной,4а (от ст.м."Левобережная" )
http://yoga-studio.kiev.ua/
*Время занятий 19.00-21.00*
Рекомендованное пожертвование 50 гривен


*Друпон Сангье Ринпоче (Лама Сангье) дарует учение "Учение Будды и основы буддийской медитации" в Киеве 1 августа 2010 года.*
_Приглашаются все желающие._




Основу буддистского мировоззрения оставляют "Четыре благородных истины", в открытии которых и состояло "Просветление" Будды Гаутамы и которые он возвестил уже в своей первой бенаресской проповеди. Эти четыре истины: учение о страдании (истина о страдании), о причинах страдания (истина о причине страдания), о прекращении страдания (истина о прекращении страдания) и о пути к прекращению страдания (истина о пути, ведущем к прекращению страдания).

Занятие состоится в Йога студии "Мастерская Йога", по адресу ул. Р.Окипной,4а (от ст.м."Левобережная" )

*Время занятий  19.00-21.00*
Рекомендованное пожертвование 50 гривен


Личный блог Друпона Сангье Ринпоче (Ламы Сангье)

----------

Вангчен (23.07.2010)

----------

